# Celle-là, c'est la meilleure !



## quark67 (27 Novembre 2005)

Lu ailleurs :



> Menu démarrer -> paramètres -> panneau de configuration ->* son et périphériques audio*(si, si !) -> onglet matériel -> *vidéo codecs *(dans la liste) -> propriétés -> onglet propriétés.
> (les termes ne sont pas forcément super précis, je traduis d'un xp en anglais)
> 
> Tu verras la liste des codecs vidéo gérés par windows, parfois avec leur numéro de version.



Non mais franchement! :mouais:


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

ah ouais, là c'est grave, franchement


----------



## Pierrou (27 Novembre 2005)

zen avez pas marre de vous moquer de ces pauvres Pécéistes ?  


qu'on leur coupe les couilles !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2005)

Bha... c'est tout logique.... C'est pas naturel par contre.


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

Faut bien s'occuper le dimanche ...


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

de toutes façons, j'ai rien compris, alors loin de moi l'idée de me moquer 

mais c'est vrai que c'est la meilleure, franchement


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> de toutes façons, j'ai rien compris, alors loin de moi l'idée de me moquer




Pareil pour moi :mouais: ...


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi :mouais: ...



ah ba ça c'est la meilleure..


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ba ça c'est la meilleure..




Non du flood


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Je laisse une dernière chance à ce post totalement dénué d'intérêt jusqu'à disons... 15 heures ? D'ici là, il se peut tout à fait que quelqu'un me démontre que mon jugement très certainement hâtif (j'ai l'½il vif parfois...) est erroné et qu'à défaut de susciter le flood, ce premier post pourrait être à l'origine d'un fil dans lequel l'humour, l'intérêt technique, l'aspect "brêve" de comptoir nous aura échappé à la première lecture.
Cela dit, n'allez pas non plus vous faire un n½ud là où il n'en faut pas, c'est peut-être pas possible


----------



## Warflo (27 Novembre 2005)

Signature de [MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Perdu sur le net? une seule adresse


Qui a usé un nom de domaine pour sa?


----------



## z-moon (27 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Qui a usé un nom de domaine pour ça?


l'adresse, lol :love: 

Pour en revenir au sujet ...

Quand j'étais tout petit, il y avait un supermarché qui s'appelait *"CODEC"* pas loin de chez moi, bien sûr ils ne vendaient pas de *PC*, seulement de la bouffe ... et aujourd'hui c'est un *marché U* (INCROYABLE , j'vous jure!)  :mouais: :rose: 

r'voir


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> il se peut tout à fait que quelqu'un me démontre que mon jugement très certainement hâtif (j'ai l'½il vif parfois...) est erroné




Mission impossible


----------



## quark67 (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je laisse une dernière chance à ce post totalement dénué d'intérêt jusqu'à disons... 15 heures ?



Ben vas-y, te gêne pas!
J'y peux rien si t'as pas capté l'illogisme entre les deux trucs en rouge. Quand aux ignares qui ne connaissent pas le mot "codec", je les laisse à leur basse-cour en compagnie de leur Mouette.
Apparemment, il n'y a que l'humour au-dessous de la ceinture qui soit apprécié ici.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Qu'on les plume et qu'on les bucle au chalumeau.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vas-y, te gêne pas!
> J'y peux rien si t'as pas capté l'illogisme entre les deux trucs en rouge. Quand aux ignares qui ne connaissent pas le mot "codec", je les laisse à leur basse-cour en compagnie de leur Mouette.
> Apparemment, il n'y a que l'humour au-dessous de la ceinture qui soit apprécié ici.



Ah ben oui, vu comme ça, oui :mouais:

4 minutes avant la fermeture. Dommage.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

bucler?


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> bucler?



C'est pas une bière, ça ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Je bucle
Tu bucles
Il ou Elle bucle
Nous buclons 
Vous buclez
Ils ou elles buclent
....
:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Apparemment, il n'y a que l'humour au-dessous de la ceinture qui soit apprécié ici.



*Ah non mon pote*
au dessus de la ceinture il y a tout de même le foie et l'estomac


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2005)

Mon codec s'appelle Champion maintenant...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ah non mon pote*
> au dessus de la ceinture il y a tout de même le foie et l'estomac



Tout à fait, mon bon purfils! Et deux organes autrement plus nobles que la bite!!!


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> bucler?


 Ah, je te le concède, bucler, c'est un peu patois.
'tain, c'est même pas une entrée directe dans le TLF ! 
Bon, ça vient du latin carbunculus, petit charbon. Bucler, dans le parler dauphinois, c'est l'action qui consiste à bruler les duvets et les petites plumes des volailles. Celles qui restent une fois que tu as fini de plumer.
Je sais même pas s'il y a un équivalent en vrai français.


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

Citation:
                                                 Posté par *-lepurfilsdelasagesse-*
_*Ah non mon pote*
au dessus de la ceinture il y a tout de même le foie et l'estomac




_




			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, mon bon purfils! Et deux organes autrement plus nobles que la bite!!!


Ma bite, parfois elle se trouve au-dessus de ma ceinture. Elle devient noble, à ces moments-là?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*Ne soyons pas méchants avec quark67*
j'ai commencé par rire à gorge déployée à le lecture de ce gag.

Avant de me reprendre. Mais non, en fait, c'est pas drôle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Un thread ou j'apprend des trucs...:love: 
Merci, Rezba


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un thread ou j'apprend des trucs...:love:
> Merci, Rezba



C'est pour cette raison que BackCat ne le ferme pas: on est hors quotas, là...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Avant de me reprendre. Mais non, en fait, c'est pas drôle.




*En fait c'était pour parler de wincaca ?*
ah non, c'est vraiment pas drôle alors.

15h00 passées. Il est où chaton ?






:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Tiens..... C'est vrai que c'est encore ouvert


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour cette raison que BackCat ne le ferme pas: on est hors quotas, là...



Bon, d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait nous dire comment cette noble activité s'appelle en français, ça nous ferait avancer plus vite.


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

il s'adonne à une noble activité?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

_*backcaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!*_


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bon, d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait nous dire comment cette noble activité s'appelle en français, ça nous ferait avancer plus vite.



Chez moi, dans le nord du Dauphiné, on dit "bucler" 

Mais on le fait pas souvent, c'est probablement la raison pour laquelle je ne l'ai appris qu'il y a 10 minutes.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Faudrait que j'appelle ma grand mère pour savoir comment on dit en corse...


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je te le concède, bucler, c'est un peu patois.
> 'tain, c'est même pas une entrée directe dans le TLF !
> Bon, ça vient du latin carbunculus, petit charbon. Bucler, dans le parler dauphinois, c'est l'action qui consiste à bruler les duvets et les petites plumes des volailles. Celles qui restent une fois que tu as fini de plumer.
> Je sais même pas s'il y a un équivalent en vrai français.



Mille excuses, c'est pas vraiment un terme du Dauphiné, c'est un terme lyonnais. Ça veut dire 'bruler les soies". Mais pas plus d'entrée pour "buclage". Il me faudrait "Le Littré de la Grand Côte"


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, je te le concède, bucler, c'est un peu patois.
> 'tain, c'est même pas une entrée directe dans le TLF !
> Bon, ça vient du latin carbunculus, petit charbon. Bucler, dans le parler dauphinois, c'est l'action qui consiste à bruler les duvets et les petites plumes des volailles. Celles qui restent une fois que tu as fini de plumer.
> Je sais même pas s'il y a un équivalent en vrai français.


Si, flamber (passer une volaille plumée à la flamme pour enlever le duvet), nioube. Page 3 de mon manuel d'hygiène alimentaire de ma derniere année d'école obligatoire.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais flamber, en cuisine, ça veut dire aussi d'autres choses. Le fait que tu sois suisse, et pire encore, jurassien, ne t'empêche pas de savoir que la langue française déploie généralement son génie pour avoir un mot pour chaque activité. 
Quand je plume des perdreaux, d'abord, je les bucle. Ensuite, je les flambe au marc. :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Faudrait que j'appelle ma grand mère pour savoir comment on dit en corse...



Mémé me dit que ça la fait chier de le faire, habituellement ; et puis aussi que les petits bouts de plumes qui restent, ça donne du velouté à la sauce...  
Seigneur! protegez nous d'helzeimer!!!


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

15:20...

Bizarre toujours ouvert....:mouais:


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mémé me dit que ça la fait chier de le faire, habituellement ; et puis aussi que les petits bouts de plumes qui restent, ça donne du velouté à la sauce...
> Seigneur! protegez nous d'helzeimer!!!


Ah put... !

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres imbéciles heureux avant d'en offrir de nouveau à PATOCHMAN.


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mille excuses, c'est pas vraiment un terme du Dauphiné, c'est un terme lyonnais. Ça veut dire 'bruler les soies". Mais pas plus d'entrée pour "buclage". Il me faudrait "Le Littré de la Grand Côte"



Ah, d'accord ! Cela dit, le Lyonnais et le Dauphinois sont intercompréhensibles à 99%, surtout au nord de Bourgoin-Jallieu.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> 15:20...
> 
> Bizarre toujours ouvert....:mouais:



Toi, si tu continues, on va te plumer. 

Allez, tu vois pas qu'on cause sérieux !


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, d'accord ! Cela dit, le Lyonnais et le Dauphinois sont intercompréhensibles à 99%, surtout au nord de Bourgoin-Jallieu.



Ben oui. C'est pour ça que j'ai cru que c'était dauphinois. C'est mon père qui parle comme ça, et il est de la Tour du Pin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

La con de Dieu!!!! Y'a une de ces averses de grêle, ici!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais flamber, en cuisine, ça veut dire aussi d'autres choses. Le fait que tu sois suisse, et pire encore, jurassien, ne t'empêche pas de savoir que la langue française déploie généralement son génie pour avoir un mot pour chaque activité.
> Quand je plume des perdreaux, d'abord, je les bucle. Ensuite, je les flambe au marc. :rateau:


le français est le contraire de l'anglais : plusieurs signification dans le meme mot, y a deux entrées a flamber dans mon manuel


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

Parler lyonnais. Bucler: du patois "buclio", du latin "bustulare": brûler.

Donc: brûler. Et pas flamber.



Ici, y tombe plus rien.
Mais y fait gris.

:rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Ici, y tombe plus rien.
> Mais y fait gris.
> 
> :rateau:


Ben tiens... Ici, ça vient juste de s'arrêter... Partie comme elle est venue 
Sinon, t'as une adresse iChat, mon pépère? Qu'on arrête de pourrir ce beau thread avec nos considérations à la sflax...


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui. C'est pour ça que j'ai cru que c'était dauphinois. C'est mon père qui parle comme ça, et il est de la Tour du Pin.





Cela dit, moi qui ai grandi dans le coin sans presque jamais l'avoir quitté, je n'ai jamais réussi à cerner les régionalismes (une poignée tout au plus, tantôt présenté comme Dauphinois, tantôt présenté comme Lyonnais). Si ça se trouve, j'en emploie plein sans savoir :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens... Ici, ça vient juste de s'arrêter... Partie comme elle est venue


C'est insupportable de bonheur.
  

Citations:

Brûler les soies d'un cayon.* 

Ces couennes ne sont pas propres, elles n'ont pas été buclées.* 

*- Mais j'vais chercher une bougie ! Oh ! Ben i manquait plus que ça ! Tu veux don' me bucler la couâne comme à un cayon !*          (Père Craquelin)


  :love:


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Tu sais ce que c'est, un cayon ? C'est le male de la caille !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est, un cayon ? C'est le male de la caille !



"Kick ass!!!" (Cartman Eric)


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben tiens... Ici, ça vient juste de s'arrêter... Partie comme elle est venue
> Sinon, t'as une adresse iChat, mon pépère? Qu'on arrête de pourrir ce beau thread avec nos considérations à la sflax...



Non, pas d'adresse. M'en ferai une bientôt: bonne idée ça. Si je trouve comment faire. 

Mais je pars dans un p'tit 1/4 h... ce ne sera pas pour maintenant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

On est pas bien, là? Hein? :love:


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Novembre 2005)

Faut pas dire, mais démarrer pour arrêter l'ordinateur c'est tout de même pas mieux, et c'est ce qui fait que ma mère n'a jamais su l'éteindre. Alors que sur un Mac "Tout ce qui concerne l'état du Mac, c'est dans la pomme"


//Pour continuer dans le Celle-là, c'est la meilleure //


----------



## La mouette (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Allez, tu vois pas qu'on cause sérieux !




Y a trop de neige qui tombe, je vois plus mon écran


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que c'est, un cayon ? C'est le male de la caille !



Euh... désolé. C'est le mâle de la CAYE c'est à dire un porc, la caye étant une truie.

Voir ici.


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> On est pas bien, là? Hein? :love:



Si mais bon, mes monstres ont envie d'aller chez les grands-parents chercher ce que saint Nicolas leur a apporté... La Saint-Nicolas étant le pendant de la Noël question cadeaux chez nous.

Il est en avance mais faut rouver des dates pour tous! 

Pi il vient pour moi aussi: leurs grands-parents, après tout, ce sont un peu mes parents. :rateau:


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Euh... désolé. C'est le mâle de la CAYE c'est à dire un porc, la caye étant une truie.
> 
> Voir ici.



Ah, y en a un qui suit !


----------



## Nobody (27 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah, y en a un qui suit !



Petit canaillou.


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Petit canaillou.


:love:

C'est dans quel album de Lucky Luke qu'un juge tire les oreilles de Joe Dalton en lui disant "Petit canaillou" ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Bon. Désolé, mais mon plat était tellement bien réussi ce midi qu'on m'a obligé à le refaire... forcément, des steaks de cheval à la 3 monts puis frites maison, ça ne se fait pas en moins de 40 minutes.

CELA DIT... J'ai bien fait de secouer le bouzin, globalement, ce post est devenu intéressant si je ne m'abuse. Pour info en bourgogne on dit effectivement brûler les soies. 

Bon. Je vais produire un autre post pour répondre à l'autre là... parce que bon. Faut pas mélanger torchons et serviettes me disait maman à l'époque où il était encore possible de me faire faire la vaisselle...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Ben vas-y, te gêne pas!
> J'y peux rien si t'as pas capté l'illogisme entre les deux trucs en rouge. Quand aux ignares qui ne connaissent pas le mot "codec", je les laisse à leur basse-cour en compagnie de leur Mouette.
> Apparemment, il n'y a que l'humour au-dessous de la ceinture qui soit apprécié ici.




Bon. Ton message privé m'étant parvenu dans l'intervalle, et du fait qu'il est particulièrement conciliant, je réponds, mais gentiment 

Alors si, j'ai bien capté ce que tu soulignes (ou colores...). Les ignares ne le sont peut-être pas tous et les mouettes fussent-elles basses de pays ne vivent malgré tout pas en basse-cour.

Le problème est tout autre. Oui, le bar est un endroit qui prête à faire rire. Mais non, tout n'est pas drôle. Le problème de l'illogisme que tu pointes du doigt c'est qu'en gros tout le monde s'en fout  Le fait que dans "réagissez" ça commence à soûler aussi ce genre de sujet, tend à faire croire qu'il est logique qu'il passe au piloris ici, où aucune règle ne régit la moquerie. Oui, moi aussi j'y ai recours. On ne se refait pas. D'un autre côté, je suis peut-être aussi là pour ça, qu'on m'arrête si je me trompe 

Brèfle, dirait un regretté enquêteur... tout ça ne vaut pas tripette. Et globalement, le niveau au moins humoristique -bien que pas forcément sub-ceinturesque- s'en est trouvé relevé. La présence de personnes enfin ou toujours illustres y apportant la dernière patte, j'ai l'honneur et l'extrême avantage de décréter ton post finalement utile au bon déroulement du bintz.

Ce qui prouve, en était-il besoin, que ma première impression était bien erronée. Il est important de savoir reconnaître ses erreurs, n'est-il pas ?


----------



## rezba (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui prouve, en était-il besoin, que ma première impression était bien erronée. Il est important de savoir reconnaître ses erreurs, n'est-il pas ?



Point du tout, si je peux me permettre. Ce n'est que pour meubler l'insignifiant que nous nous mîmes à disserter gaiment. Là ou ailleurs n'avait pas d'importance, et la seule nécessité de te laisser cuisiner m'a, pour ma part, poussé à sauter sur la première diversion venue. :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

*P'tain Éééé*
chaton y fait des courbettes à un nioubie !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

T'as vu la vierge !!!! 

Je laisse mes amis s'amuser  rien de plus.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

son éminence a dit:
			
		

> Point du tout, si je peux me permettre. Ce n'est que pour meubler l'insignifiant que nous nous mîmes à disserter gaiment. Là ou ailleurs n'avait pas d'importance, et la seule nécessité de te laisser cuisiner m'a, pour ma part, poussé à sauter sur la première diversion venue.


Et je t'en sais gré 

Cela dit, j'escomptais bien relever le niveau en appelant à l'aide à la monsieur Jourdain... sans en avoir l'air


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu la vierge !!!!




*Ouais, par centaines*
dans les boutiques à souvenirs de Lourdes


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

Faut arrêter de partir en vacances avec Patoch


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Novembre 2005)

'Tain d'Adèle©!!! La grêle s'abbat à nouveau comme la vérole sur le bas clergè!


----------



## Fulvio (27 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...comme la vérole sur le bas clergè!



Si ça c'est un régionalisme, il est commun à la Corse et au Dauphiné


----------

